# Exciting news!



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm beyond excited to announce that I have placed my deposit on my next German Shepherd puppy! After communicating with multiple breeders, I've finally found one I feel good about and I love the shepherds they produce!
View attachment 217586
He is to be born within the next week or so and I have first pick! I'm so excited to meet the little man and he isn't even here yet! I know Happy is going to love having a boyfriend to play with as well! I added a picture of Happy since it's been awhile, as well as a picture of my puppy's parents!
View attachment 217578



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so envious!! Those are gorgeous Shepherds! Congratulations!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats! Your pup is going to be gorgeous! 
Happy is gorgeous, as well!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be sure to share his pictures whenever he gets here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I love that unique coloring Happy is blessed with. The contrasting dark face and very light neck, she's lovely.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Update! I finally got to go pick my puppy! I had first pick out of the males and there were only two in the whole litter! Looks like this little fella will be coming home in two weeks! I'm still torn on the name but I'm leaning towards Lux! Here he is at six weeks! Let me know what you think and any advice on bringing in a new puppy without Happy becoming to jealous! ??
View attachment 231137
View attachment 231145
View attachment 231153
View attachment 231161



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

gorgeous pup!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

robk said:


> gorgeous pup!



Thank you! Can't wait to see how he turns! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Here he is at four weeks also!
View attachment 231233



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

waw that's a beautiful girl you got there , reminded me of an old puppy I had he looks gorgeous!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

boy he is adorable, looks like a little fluff ball. I love the picture of him sleeping in your lap.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> boy he is adorable, looks like a little fluff ball. I love the picture of him sleeping in your lap.



Thank y'all! He is a long coat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

So handsome. Looks like "Lux" is going to be huge!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh my gosh that's so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

bennrobin said:


> So handsome. Looks like "Lux" is going to be huge!



Oh I know! I hope he is bigger than Happy, she's the largest GSD I've owned and I think it's because one of her parents were a White GSD. She isn't big weight wise she's just TALL! 

Thank you Alice! I'll be sure to keep this updated! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Guess who comes home tomorrow! Can not wait to pick him up! Can't wait to see how Happy is going to handle it either.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking pup. Congratulations!!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Great looking pup. Congratulations!!



I see you're from PA, what part? That's where my puppy is coming from!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

HappysMom said:


> I see you're from PA, what part? That's where my puppy is coming from!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


North of Pittsburgh. He.. he... Thats Kind of odd. I got Jonas from SC


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The picture of the parents states that they were bred April 2014. Did that breeding take and if so did they breed them back to back?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfy dog said:


> The picture of the parents states that they were bred April 2014. Did that breeding take and if so did they breed them back to back?



Yes it took. She is getting a puppy from it. Bred April, born June, ready to go home August. Or am I being obtuse, which it totally possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> The picture of the parents states that they were bred April 2014. Did that breeding take and if so did they breed them back to back?



The breeding did take place. They are ready this Wednesday. They will be exactly 8 weeks then. What do you mean breed them back to back? I'm not sure what you're asking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> North of Pittsburgh. He.. he... Thats Kind of odd. I got Jonas from SC



How wild, currently in Sharpsville which is also NW about an hour from Pittsburgh. I'll be heading back home this weekend though for school, small world!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

You're completely correct ☺


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

HappysMom said:


> The breeding did take place. They are ready this Wednesday. They will be exactly 8 weeks then. What do you mean breed them back to back? I'm not sure what you're asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Senior moment, time flies evidently. Sorry.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

He's home! Already spoiled and needy as well! I think he's been underfed, I can feel all of his bones, any tips on weight gain without over feeding a puppy?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Horrible quality photos for you guys, Happy eight weeks today!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats! This will keep you busy for a while...


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy and Lux enjoyed the lake!


----------

